# Class of April '11



## willsee (Jan 20, 2011)

Well I just sent my stuff in to Illionis to sit for the April '11 exam

Who will be joining me this time?

First time sitting

Graduated BS - 2006, MEng - 2009...still don't have the experience requirements though.

Working at an MEP firm

Ordered:

Chelapati

Power System Analysis

and NCEES Practice Exam

Already feeling overwhelmed with where to start


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 20, 2011)

w0cyru01 said:


> Well I just sent my stuff in to Illionis to sit for the April '11 examWho will be joining me this time?
> 
> First time sitting
> 
> ...


Well, to get an idea of your strong and weak areas, it may be beneficial to first start with the NCEES sample exam problems. This will also give you an idea of how the exam problems are formatted. Remember, you will have approximately 6 min. per problem during the actual exam. From there, try to study on and work more problems in weaker areas. The Chelapati book will come in handy for this. Even doing additional problems in the stronger areas will also help reinforce fundamental concepts. During your studies and working extra problems, it may also help to create a note sheet with fundamental concepts and equations (refer to the NCEES power exam topics). Continue to add to this sheet along the way. Tabbing your references to make finding topics in various chapters in my mind is also KEY. Based on what you ordered, you will also want to get a copy of NEC 2008 or 2011. There are some good discussions in this forum on good references. I used more than what you have listed but there are others who also used less. I guess it depends on what you are comfortable with. You may also want to get a book on electric machines and/or power fundamentals. And don't forget about engineering econ. Might be able to get all you need on that from old FE materials. Hope that helps. Good luck!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 20, 2011)

knight1fox3 said:


> Well, to get an idea of your strong and weak areas, it may be beneficial to first start with the NCEES sample exam problems.


I disagree with this. I didn't even crack my NCEES practice exam until about 4 weeks before th exam. I used it as a 'dress rehearsal' for the real exam. Woke up early on a Saturday, and tried to mimic the time constraints and atmosphere of the actual exam. It's a good gauge of how prepared you are for the exam at a certain point in your studies. You can then spend the final weeks studying topics that you bombed on the practice exam.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 20, 2011)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I disagree with this. I didn't even crack my NCEES practice exam until about 4 weeks before th exam. I used it as a 'dress rehearsal' for the real exam. Woke up early on a Saturday, and tried to mimic the time constraints and atmosphere of the actual exam. It's a good gauge of how prepared you are for the exam at a certain point in your studies. You can then spend the final weeks studying topics that you bombed on the practice exam.


As I stated, it _may_ be beneficial. I wasn't suggesting that this is how everyone should start out. It depends on your study habits. For me, I wanted to know right away where my weak points were so I thought the best way to accomplish this was to do a dry run through the exam. Finding out my weak points 4 weeks before the exam would not have been enough time for me to rectify (no pun intended) based on my study schedule. But I do agree that it is a good idea to do a trial run and mimic the actual exam. This helps to develop your technique and timing for the actual exam. I probably worked the sample exam problems 3 times over.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 20, 2011)

knight1fox3 said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > I disagree with this. I didn't even crack my NCEES practice exam until about 4 weeks before th exam. I used it as a 'dress rehearsal' for the real exam. Woke up early on a Saturday, and tried to mimic the time constraints and atmosphere of the actual exam. It's a good gauge of how prepared you are for the exam at a certain point in your studies. You can then spend the final weeks studying topics that you bombed on the practice exam.
> ...


Understood. That's why I said "I disagree" instead of "you're wrong."


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 20, 2011)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Understood. That's why I said "I disagree" instead of "you're wrong."


Also understood. Just elaborating a bit more.


----------



## harsha (Jan 20, 2011)

I am planning to sell the following. If interested hit me up at [email protected]

1.P.E. Electrical License Review Manuals ,2nd Edition by C.V. Chelapati, Ph.D., P.E., - Volume I and II – $ 119.95(negotiable)

Reviews (http://engineerboards.com/lofiversion/index.php/t14220.html)


----------



## Mary Faye (Feb 4, 2011)

w0cyru01 said:


> Well I just sent my stuff in to Illionis to sit for the April '11 examWho will be joining me this time?
> 
> First time sitting
> 
> ...


I am official - I will be taking the PE in Tennessee. Graduated a LONG time before you so I opted to pay for the GA Tech review course. I still get overwhelmed at times. Hopefully (&amp; prayerfully) we will pass


----------



## Honeydew1014 (Feb 8, 2011)

I just pased my FE in Oct, and plan to take the PE in Oct this year. April was a little bit too soon for me.

I have:

PPI Power Set

Chelapati Vol 1

NEC 2008

I plan on getting a master electrician book too. and maybe a book on power. Unfortunate I sold my books after graduation.... Good luck to us all!


----------



## patelpe (Feb 8, 2011)

Honeydew1014 said:


> I just pased my FE in Oct, and plan to take the PE in Oct this year. April was a little bit too soon for me.
> I have:
> 
> PPI Power Set
> ...


You need to buy the sample exam offered by NCEES. I have an extra brand new NCEES 2010 sample exam with blu cover. This came with with prep course. Email me at [email protected] if anyone want to buy.

Thanks.


----------



## willsee (Feb 8, 2011)

I still feel like I need to add another book or two just debating what direction I want to go in.

I have some ebooks I'd like to print and bind but I don't think Illinois will allow it.


----------



## va_gator (Feb 8, 2011)

I just got word that I will be taking the PE - Elec. Power here in VA on April.

I have an Electric Circuits book by Alexander/Sadiku

Chelapati book

NCEES Sample Exam

Plus reference materials from this site.

I am scheduled to take a prep course at ODU, it was a classroom course, but just got word today that the Professor will be unable to do a live course. So it's an online stream now. Oh well, any prep course is better than nothing.

Good luck all!


----------



## willsee (Feb 15, 2011)

My boss just gave me a book "Introduction to electrical machines and transformers" by McPherson...I noticed no one else on here used this book.

I've only flipped through briefly but it should cover what I need...unless others think it would be wise to order Wildi or Chapman.


----------



## papa j (Feb 15, 2011)

I'll be testing in April as well. I'll be using the following print materials.

Power system analysis book from school

Electrical Machines, Drives, and Power Systems by Wildi

Electric Machinery by Fitzgerald/Kingsley

NEC 2008 Handbook

Engineering Economics book from school

EC&amp;M Electrical Calcualtions by Paschal

The Ethics and economics from the FE

Apart from that, I've got a 4" binder that has various on-line articles printed for easier reference. Finally, I'll have formula sheets, diagrams, and tables that I want to have quick access to bound, based on some reccomendations that I've gotten.

Hopefully it's enough without being too much.


----------



## dianevp (Feb 18, 2011)

willsee said:


> I still feel like I need to add another book or two just debating what direction I want to go in.
> I have some ebooks I'd like to print and bind but I don't think Illinois will allow it.



I believe you can if you print out the entire book and bind it. I was on the phone yesterday with Continental (IL testing center) and they are "allowing" as they are recognizing more books are coming out electronically. Call them if you have any questions. I get better response is phone rather than email. Called back in two days? Good luck!


----------



## Deadbeat_Mike (Mar 19, 2011)

I will be in the Cincinnati exam room in a few weeks and will be bringing:

*Likely to use:*

Grainger

Chelapati

EC&amp;M Electrical Calcs

NEC (Standard Code book, not the handbook which I find too busy and congested and won't help in this exam.)

NCEES Sample Exam

My zonal cavity lighting calc sheets.

Circuit analysis notes

PU notes

*Unlikely to use:*

Wildi (Not familiar enough to use as a go to)

NESC (Haven't yet really looked at this yet. Will review the format in the week before the exam so that it is fresh and then pull it out in a pinch.)

PPI (generally crap)

Kaplan (also generally crap as a reference and emotionally crippling as a study aid)

Blackburn - Protective Relaying

NEMA VFD Application Guide

Beaty's Calcs Handbook (Never seriously opened it once in the 2+ years I've owned it but it can't hurt as a last resort I guess)

Mathematics Handbook for Science and Engineering (Yeah, probably totally unnecessary but it can sit on the floor and keep Beaty company)

HP calc manual for peace of mind

Casio calc manual for backup peace of mind

Here's what I don't have - concise formula sheets. I never used them in college but I always made them because it made me feel better. Unfortunately, I have been swamped at work and haven't been keeping up with the studying I was hoping to to let alone making sheets I probably won't use.

Anyone up for sharing their formula sheets for the upcoming exam or from past successes?


----------



## Mary Faye (Mar 20, 2011)

DB Mike - I feel your pain. I am swamped at work &amp; feel very much behind where I want to be in my studying.

If anyone would be willing to share your quick reference sheets - PLEASE let me know!


----------



## willsee (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm going in not at 100% confidence. Work has been busy (when isn't it) and life has been busy (again when isn't it)

Taking:

Chelapati

Power Systems Analysis

Motors and Transformers by Wiley

NEC 2008 Handbook

Economics Book

EPRM

I can't see the need for any other books really. I feel like these books cover 90% of what will be on the exam.


----------



## sam314159 (Mar 22, 2011)

I feel kinda OK so far. I will be taking my Power PE for the first time this April. I have my undergraduate in Electrical Engineering, I'm half way through my master's in EE with a focus on Power. I've been working for a utility for about 5 years now.

*Study Checklist*


NCEES Sample Exam: Worked three times so far and will probably do it 1 more time next week.

PPI Power Reference Manual: Read all the relevant chapters, worked the examples, highlighted the important formulas and tabbed.

PPI Practice Problems: Worked all relevant problems. (By relevant I mean I'm not wasting time working Op-Amp and Laplace transform problems just because they are there)

PPI Sample Exam: Did it last Saturday almost like a dress rehearsal. Took me about 5 hours and scored an 87. I still feel like the PPI sample exam was pretty weak. Too much emphasis on NEC, almost 30% of the problems were NEC problems and the rest seemed very basic, much more basic than the NCEES sample exam.

Kaplan Practice Problems: A friend of mine gave me his old Kaplan books. Worked all problems in the Power section, about 60 of them. Some of them are excellent, but overall it feels like it's too deep for the PE exam judging by the NCEES sample exam. I still feel like it's good practice.

Kaplan Sample Exam: Again some excellent problems but pretty deep. Made myself work through all of them. Some pretty bad typos here lol.
Reviewed grad school power classes notes and examples.

Took a PPI Power review course (32 hours) that I didn't find very useful at all. One benefit of the class is that the instructor gave us another 60 problem set that is not found anywhere else and some of the those problems are very good. Worked them twice.

Worked the PPI problems of the week that are available on their Passing Zone. Some of them are pretty good, there are about 50 of them total. Passing zone is not terribly useful either. 

Overall, I probably worked approximately 500 problems so far. To help me keep up with what problems cover what topic in case I need to review a problem on the exam, I have created a comprehensive problem index that lists all those 500 problems and where I can find them, what topic they cover and I even rated them from 1-5 to help me narrow down what I want to rework before the test.

Created my formula sheet with the basic stuff but I am finding myself refer to it less and less often. The more complex formulas I can easily find in the PPI Power Reference book.

Skimmed over the NEC 2008 book briefly and tabbed out all the articles so I can find them easier.

Skimmed over the Uglies book and tabbed out the main tables. I have been using Uglies to work most NEC problems I come across unless it's a problem about grounding a wet bar next to a swimming pool inside a circus tent or something.

Read and printed out Wikipedia on induction motors just for an extra reference. The PPI Power Reference Manual is not great here.

Read and printed out a pretty good power electronics tutorial that Cableguy posted earlier.

Worked about 30 economics problems from my FE prep course with Testmasters which was an excellent prep course.

*Exam References*


Gross Power Book

Fitzgerald Machinery Book

PPI Power Reference Manual, Sample Exam Book, Practice Problem Book, Class Handouts

Kaplan Reference Manual, Sample Exam Book, Practice Problem Book'

2008 NEC

Latest Uglies

My personal reference binder which will have: Formula sheet, grad school notes, Wikipedia and online resources printouts, problem index, ANSI device number list, PLC symbols, integration tables, econ tables, worked econ problems, Casio manual, VFD paper.

Protective Relaying Notes: (Took a class at work and the notes were very good)

Symmetrical Components Notes: (Took a class at work and the notes were very good)

Think that's it 

Any feedback please? Am I missing something I need to bring with me or work on? Thanks!

Good luck to everyone!

Edit: Fixed spacing between list items.


----------



## willsee (Mar 28, 2011)

Feeling 50/50 on the test

Going to take the prac exam again this weekend...I just need to slow myself down on reading the problem and solving what they are asking for


----------



## sam314159 (Mar 29, 2011)

willsee said:


> Feeling 50/50 on the test
> Going to take the prac exam again this weekend...I just need to slow myself down on reading the problem and solving what they are asking for


How come only 50/50? What do you feel like are your week areas?


----------



## willsee (Mar 29, 2011)

Still slow answering problems

Some of the questions where no work is involved, just an answer

Electronics

We'll see not much I can do but continue to study and take the exam in 2 weeks


----------



## Greg W (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm taking the Power PE in Massachusetts on Friday! Been studying on and off for a little over two months. Three of us from my office actually reviewed the NCEES Practice Exam with each other over the course of a few weeks; it was helpful for me because they knew the NEC better than I do; I work with utilities. Took the FE and graduated with a BSEE in 2008 after going to night school; my first degree was a BA in Theatre.

I'm taking:

-Cameron, EERM 6th Edition (with lots of tabs)

-NEC 2008 Handbook (I find the commentary helpful)

-NCEES PE Handbook 8th Edition (to hopefully cover any random topics, like economics, that come up)

-Grainger, Stevenson Power System Analysis (recommended on this webpage)

-Faulkenberry, Coffer Electrical Power Distribution and Transmission (recommended by one of my colleagues)

-Wildi Electrical Machines, Drives and Power Systems (recommended by a colleague; has one of the best explanations of active vs. reactive power that I've ever seen)

-Glover, Sarma Power System Analysis and Design (Prof Sarma was my instructor at Northeastern; there are some good examples, but it's not an easy read)

-NCEES PE Power Sample Exam 2011 (I'm also creating seperate notes for each problem by cutting and taping each question with its answer and adding my own notes)

-NEMA Application Guide for ASD Systems (per a recommendation from this webpage)

-ANSI Device Number Chart (based on one question in the practice exam)

-The Contents and Introduction to the NESC (based on one question in the practice exam)

-A space calculator identical to my own (I bought it at Staples, and am not even going to take it out of the packaging, so I can return it if I don't need it)

-lunch

-snacks

-bottled water (or a jug)

-earplugs

-watch

-glasses

-ID

-approval letter

And a binder with my notes and other random articles that probably will just take up space. I'm taking a small wheeled suitcase to haul everything. I know I won't use everything I'm bringing, but I'd rather be prepared. And I'll probably still forget something.

Like many others, I'm 50/50; I still make stupid mistakes when practicing because I'm in a hurry.

My strategy for taking the exam:

-First round; read all questions, but skip any question that takes time or you're unsure. Answer questions that come quickly.

-Second round; look at the questions you skipped. Maybe a later question will have refreshed your memory of the answer. This is probably the point at which I'll consult the answers to the practice exam

-Third round (if time); answer any questions left that you can reduce to two answers (50/50 chance) and/or review the answers you've already given (not always a good idea, usually you end up second-guessing and get it wrong)

-Fourth round (last 5 minutes); guess any remaining (you've got a 25% chance)


----------



## kwatson18 (Apr 3, 2011)

Greg W said:


> I'm taking the Power PE in Massachusetts on Friday! Been studying on and off for a little over two months. Three of us from my office actually reviewed the NCEES Practice Exam with each other over the course of a few weeks; it was helpful for me because they knew the NEC better than I do; I work with utilities. Took the FE and graduated with a BSEE in 2008 after going to night school; my first degree was a BA in Theatre.
> I'm taking:
> 
> -Cameron, EERM 6th Edition (with lots of tabs)
> ...


this point brings up a good point...

after ALL this studying, prep, pressure, wifey/gf/pets/boss/tsunamis, the actual test taking methods can help with that freak out and brainfreeze factor that some of us can get when you actually turn that first page

That being said, anybody feel like they have a good method for going through the questions?

In october, i went through all 40 questions and similar to how i sorted all the NCEES problems for my binder, just quick skimmed the question and jotted down on the problem which type/category i thought the problem was.

Took about 5 mins or so to go through all 40 and gave me a good sense of what content was on there. Then i went to my strengths (motors, phasors, etc.) and knocked those out first.

That way i could stay in the same mindset/mode, stay in one section of my binder (instead of flipping around) and sometimes you'll blank on one question but something from another one will help you remember something.

Dunno, just my plan, seemed to help but holler back with your methodology/plan for Friday

GOOD LUCK!!!!!!


----------

